# Ring Cycle Enthusiasm



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

For TC delectation...

an interesting piece, positive and encouraging, too.

http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20130807-how-i-learned-to-love-the-ring

Enjoy.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, she got through four whole paragraphs before she mentioned Nazis! :devil:

I can't wait for her article gushing over how "Hamlet" isn't just ponces in tights talking to skulls. :devil:

No, seriously though, it is nice to see flat-out enthusiasm. It might convert a handful of people to Wagner or even classical music in general.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting article, but soprano Nina Stemme is Swedish and her name is not spelled " Stemma".


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

KRoad said:


> http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20130807-how-i-learned-to-love-the-ring


whenever i read some West media i often get an impression they talk either to kids or the mentally retarded.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> whenever i read some West media i often get an impression they talk either to kids or the mentally retarded.


It's called 'dumbing down' and has been part of the BBC agenda for some time now. Also, in the UK, we can't link to this particular article, so think yourself lucky!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Now, may I ask how far has your own Wagner exploration has progressed since the tine you posted the last Wagner article? Have you had your own moment of revelation yet?


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Now, may I ask how far has your own Wagner exploration has progressed since the tine you posted the last Wagner article? Have you had your own moment of revelation yet?


S. I was anticipating this q. so thank you.

I have become increasingly absorbed in opera in the past half-year, reading and listening-wise. When I have researched and listened to recordings to the point where I feel informed and comfortable with the genre, I will take advantage of living in Berlin with it's four major opera houses and indulge myself, possibly to the point of aural obesity.

At present I am captivated and absorbed in Baroque opera; specifically the semi-operas of Purcell, and Handel. In the case of Handel, I regard his (in addition to Bach's) Oratorios as, in terms of recordings at least, essentially opera, too. Wonderful music with interesting libretti. I feel no urgency in my explorations and, having familiarized myself with a libretto, will listen to
an opera/oratorio 3 - 5 times before moving on. With an average listening time of 2 - 3 hours per opera/oratorio, you will appreciate this is a time-consuming (if pleasurable) experience - so progress is slow.

As a principal of an international school, and a recording musician (I released a new album last month) time is very precious.

Now, to answer your question... I regard Wagner and his Ring cycle in a way that Hillary must have regarded Everest: an ultimate challenge. A challenge which I am approaching with a sense of anticipation and relish. My pleasure will be all the more for having contextualised his work through my reading and explorations of opera up to the point where Wagner creates his musical earthquake, reshaping the course of both opera and classical music in general.

As mentioned in previous posts, I'm all geared up and ready to go libretti, CDs and DVD-wise. But just when I will be able to listen to Das Rheingold in the informed manner it deserves to be I cannot say. But like Mars, it's "out there" just begging to be explored. When the times comes I feel certain that it will not disappoint.

And you?


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I hope you are contextualizing Wagner through reading and exploration of operatic history, not through the articles like some of your previous ones 

As for me, I am currently enjoying the new Metropolitan Ring Cycle DVDs and making plans to head to Bayreuth in a few weeks' time - in order to see the town and all the Wagnerian places, not to attend any operas. I will wait with attempting the latter until the Bayreuth Festival is run by people who want to uphold Wagner's art, not put it down and pervert it.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> making plans to head to Bayreuth in a few weeks' time


I hope you get to see your man whilst you're there.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Bix said:


> I hope you get to see your man whilst you're there.


If you mean my man, we are going together. If you mean Wagner, I would be overjoyed, but also extremely surprised, if he suddenly walked out of somewhere to meet me


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

SiegendesLicht said:


> If you mean my man, we are going together. If you mean Wagner, I would be overjoyed, but also extremely surprised, if he suddenly walked out of somewhere to meet me


Lets say I meant both 

I meant your man your man really not Wagner, I would be schockiert!


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> ...contextualizing Wagner through reading and exploration of operatic history, not through the articles like some of your previous ones


Correct.

Generally, the articles I post relating to Wagner, are tongue in cheek, with a deliberate intention of provoking a bit of polemic. It can get a little too serious and stuffy round here sometimes. The same goes for what I post in connection with Mahler... always sure to get a bite or two.


----------



## rborganist (Jan 29, 2013)

Talk about opera can get quite stuffy very quickly, but an excellent way to prepare to listen to the Ring Cycle is to listen to Anna Russell's analysis. It is, as she says "from one average opera-goer to another." She plays (and sings) all the major themes, and by the time she is done, you know exactly what is going on. Her comparisons are amusing and descriptive; my favorite is of the Rhinemaidens:"Sort of an aquatic Andrews Sisters." So listen to her analysis, then to the Solti recording from the late 1950s to the early 1960s; the cast is truly star-studded with Kirsten Flagstad late in her career (but still sounding wonderful) as Fricka, Birgit Nilsson in her prime as Brunnhilde, and no less a coloratura soprano than Dame Joan Sutherland as the Forest Bird.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Now, may I ask how far has your own Wagner exploration has progressed since the tine you posted the last Wagner article? Have you had your own moment of revelation yet?


LOL. I've been waiting fifty some odd years for my Wagner revelation... I suppose some miracle might allow that to happen, but to date, zip-nada.


----------

